# More jobs on Rockie



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi all
Just thought I would let you in on a really nice job that I did on Rockie yesterday......

I replaced the sewer valves and pipe assembly 8O 8O 8O 

I had previously changed the grey dump valve for a new one but it started to leak again quite quickly, due to the awkwardness of the fitting and me trapping a seal whilst installing it Grrrr.... It was actually easier to replace the whole assembly than just one valve. So out came the old unit and in with the new..... No leaks now :lol: :lol: :lol: I won't describe the job as some of you have a less than strong constitution :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I then modified and fitted the new bike rack, this was easy and clean (ish) and it was only dirt and oil that covered me anyway :roll: :roll: :roll: 
So now we can take the bikes for a drive out too :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Thanks Linda (LC1962 of Stateside Tuning) for sourcing the Bristol valve assembly and the tow hitch and shipping them to me from the USA. Great stuff and really good prices too....

Keith


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Awww shucks Keith ...You're welcome!

Sadly we don't ship tyres :roll: 


More bloomin' expense eh? Don't envy you that one 8O 

Cheers
Linda


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Linda for your commiserations :lol: :lol: :lol: 
As usual just when you see land you hit a sandbank :roll: :roll: :roll: , never mind eh??? It is only money :roll: :roll: 

Keith


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

Linda. just a line to say thanks for sourcing me the Thetford RV Loo so quickly. I had it fitted within five minutes of getting home and its all working tickety boo again.


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

You're most welcome Tony...good to hear that your convenience is no longer in-convenient :lol:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Linda
Glad to hear that you could get Tony's a** out of a sling :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Your next mission should you chose to accept it is to find a good (and cheap) supplier of 19.5" tyres :wink: :wink: We are away for the weekend enjoying ourselves so you have until Monday AM to get this little problem sorted :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Sorry I have not had time to call James, but I will... He hasn't got off lightly yet..... :lol: :lol: 

Have a good one

Keith


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

kands said:


> Hi Linda
> We are away for the weekend enjoying ourselves so you have until Monday AM to get this little problem sorted :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Have a good one
> ...


Cheers Buddy! :lol: :lol: Will ask JC for you...
Please think of me slaving over a hot trade stand and being polite to the worlds "great unwashed" all weekend (not talking MH'ers I hasten to add) whilst you and the motley crew are stuffing your faces with sausages and knocking back the vino......  .........your mission (should you choose to accept it) is to convince Stew he needs to buy a Hurricane to keep in with the "In Crowd" :lol: :lol:

Have fun, give my best wishes to the mob!

Linda


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

No problem Linda.... I will give him one of your cards and after we are done with him he will be begging for you to sell it to him :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: 

Keith

Ps Hold your breath and smile a lot :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 88792 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Kands, interested in your bike rack as I 've just traded in my Allegro for a Winnie Sightseer, delighted with it apart from lacking in a bike rack. Had a Maxxraax on one RV that fitted into the receiver for the tow hitch but they are different now , clamping onto the swan neck, what are you using?


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi mikesha
Just saw your question mate. We have a Hollywood 4 bike rack and it is now securely fitted to a 2" tow hitch with flat end plate supplied by Stateside tuning...
If you want a bike rack then contact QE2 as he was selling one a week or so ago, don't know if he still has it but it was a good one.....

Good luck 

Keith


----------

